# New crystal for old dial indicator.....



## brino (Jul 18, 2020)

A few years ago I found this Hardinge dial indicator at my local used tool place.
It was cheap because the crystal was so discoloured, it was barely usable.
The mechanism still moved smoothly though......so I bought it.














I took it apart to have a look:





Knowing it was probably futile (with those deep scratches) I tried to clean, and then polish the original crystal.
That did NOT go well:




No cleaner I tried was enough and the polishing wheel ended-up just melting the surface.
Oh well, no big loss.......

At the time I tried to find a replacement crystal.
The bezel recess measures at 52mm diameter, but I found nothing available.
It sat that way in the tool box drawer for a couple years.

I found the indicator in that drawer again recently and tried another search.

I know the (amazing!) Long Island Indicator site says that the crystal are actually flat, but take the domed shape when installed in the bezel.
http://www.longislandindicator.com/p233.html

However, the only crystal I could find was this one on ebay:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Crystal-Cov...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It was under USD $10, so I gave it a shot.
I ordered it on July 2nd, and got it on the 16th; that's much faster than I expected, especially given the current state of everything.
(no affiliation, just a very happy customer!)

Here's all the parts:




Interestingly, with the scale and brass spring removed the face shows more manufacturers information:



The new plastic crystal fit the bezel a little loosely. It held it's own weight, but I figured that it would fall out at the worst time and get lost or allow the needle to be damaged. So I used a toothpick to apply a few small spots of CA glue in the bezel recess.

Then, after another gentle cleaning, I put everything back together.
Here it is now:








That's just the LEDs in the desk lamp reflecting in the new crystal.

It still feels smooth, I can't wait to use it!

-brino


----------



## francist (Jul 18, 2020)

That looks super, what a difference! Nice job  

-frank


----------



## darkzero (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice job, what a huge difference!  The background face looks crooked, is it adjustable? No matter really though, just caught my eye.



brino said:


> That's just the LEDs in the desk lamp reflecting in the new crystal.



Good thing you mentioned it cause I was thinking aliens!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 18, 2020)

Wow, that’s fantastic. 
I’m not sure I’d have the nerve to dismantle one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## francist (Jul 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I’m not sure I’d have the nerve to dismantle one.


That’s why we call him “Brino the Brave”....


----------



## brino (Jul 18, 2020)

darkzero said:


> The background face looks crooked, is it adjustable? No matter really though, just caught my eye.



I noticed that too and wondered the same thing.
I see it most around the axle for the turns indicator hand, it is not centred in the hole.
I suspect it could be adjusted.....but didn't want to press my luck.



DavidR8 said:


> I’m not sure I’d have the nerve to dismantle one.



Really this wasn't too bad. I did not have to open the entire thing up.
You could do it!

-brino


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 18, 2020)

brino said:


> I suspect it could be adjusted.....but didn't want to press my luck.



Align these two points and your tenths indicator should properly line up.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 18, 2020)

very nice brino!!!


----------



## Boswell (Jul 18, 2020)

be careful when using cyanoacrylate type adhesives around clear plastic. The off gas when drying will fog many types of clear plastic. Once dry though, I don't think it is a problem.


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 19, 2020)

Good work Brino, kinda inspires me to tackle my old yellowed indicator that was made with old fashioned quality.


----------



## brino (Jul 19, 2020)

Boswell said:


> be careful when using cyanoacrylate type adhesives around clear plastic. The off gas when drying will fog many types of clear plastic. Once dry though, I don't think it is a problem.



Thanks for that, I was not aware.
In this case the bezel/crystal was off the indicator for gluing and drying.
So far haven't seen any issues.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jul 19, 2020)

darkzero said:


> The background face looks crooked, is it adjustable?





SLK001 said:


> Align these two points and your tenths indicator should properly line up.





francist said:


> That’s why we call him “Brino the Brave”....



In trying to live up to Franks nickname for me, I had one more go at and rotated the entire face.

The result:



Thanks for the encouragement!

-brino


----------



## epanzella (Jul 24, 2020)

Great Job, Brino!  I have 3 or 4 DI's with broken return springs. Right now they have rubber band "bonnets" on them. I hope you'll tackle a job like that soon so I can fix things vicariously thru you! 
BTW; There's a tenths indicator on a .001 DI? How does it work?


----------



## middle.road (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice job. CDI is still in business.
Link:  
	

			Home
		


Here's a challenge. A couple of 3" I've had for years.
The one on the left is .0001", the one on the right I can't make out.


----------



## brino (Jul 24, 2020)

epanzella said:


> BTW; There's a tenths indicator on a .001 DI? How does it work?



Yes, but it indicates tenths of an inch!

It's the smaller dial inset at about the 7 o'clock position of the main face.
It counts one number for each full rotation of the big needle.
The big dial counts up to 0.100 and the the little dial counts the "roll-over".........like a carry the 0.1"

Since this indicator has a 1" full range it helps you to know if you're at 0.387" or 0.487".

-brino


----------



## epanzella (Jul 24, 2020)

brino said:


> Yes, but it indicates tenths of an inch!
> 
> It's the smaller dial inset at about the 7 o'clock position of the main face.
> It counts one number for each full rotation of the big needle.
> ...


HA! I know about the rev counter. I thought SLK001 meant there was a way to measure .0001 with a .001  indicator. My Bad. It wouldn't be the first time that a tool I had been using for years could do more than I thought it could.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 24, 2020)

E6000 can work as a dial indicator glue.  There is also a Pacer Canopy glue that would be very safe for the cyrstals... Pacer 56 Canopy Glue
I would also try Gem Tac.   Gem Tac Adhesive You can find both E6000 and Gem Tac at Hobby Lobby ( I think). Menards and HD have E6000 too.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 22, 2020)

The crystal that you ordered off of eBay, did it come flat or was it curved?
I have another two DTIs that are missing theirs and need to find replacements.
Thanks.




brino said:


> In trying to live up to Franks nickname for me, I had one more go at and rotated the entire face.
> 
> The result:
> View attachment 330826
> ...


----------



## brino (Sep 22, 2020)

middle.road said:


> The crystal that you ordered off of eBay, did it come flat or was it curved?



Hi Dan, the one I bought was already curved, so I did NOT need the special press that's shown at that Long-Island Indicator link in post #1 above.
I see the link to the ebay one I bought is still active too (seller "sina_shoper").
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Sep 22, 2020)

brino said:


> Hi Dan, the one I bought was already curved, so I did NOT need the special press that's shown at that Long-Island Indicator link in post #1 above.
> I see the link to the ebay one I bought is still active too (seller "sina_shoper").
> -brino


Thanks!
I've got a Federal TestMaster and a Starrett #196 that need crystals, not to mention all the 'yellowed' ones that I have in my stash.
Looking over the page on LII it does look a bit tricky. I hoping that the Federal will just glue in. The Starrett looks a bit complicated.
Going to measure today and see what I can find.


	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 22, 2020)

Box them all up and send them to Mark at MR Tool Repair.


----------



## NilesRock (Sep 23, 2020)

Brino,

Nice work a new crystal is putting that DI back in service it's like looking at something at night versus daylight. Great link too Long Island Indicator is very good at sharing information. Thank you

Middle.road,

The Starrett 196 indicator crystal is very easy to service I just happened to do one earlier today, what a coincidence. Just grab the bezel with your fingernails (green arrow in picture) and slowly work your way around to remove it. The crystal is available from Starrett and just slips in the bezel. The hardest part is getting the bezel started back on the case. Once started work around the bezel until it's fully seated.


----------



## brino (Sep 23, 2020)

@NilesRock 

Your first post is a good one, thanks for sharing your recent experience.
Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## middle.road (Sep 23, 2020)

NilesRock said:


> Brino,
> 
> Nice work a new crystal is putting that DI back in service it's like looking at something at night versus daylight. Great link too Long Island Indicator is very good at sharing information. Thank you
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I was wondering how that came off. Would not have bet that it was a friction fit.

Going to have to contact MR about a couple of my other ones.


----------

